# Where Not to Fall Ill!



## longknife (Feb 23, 2015)

A very interesting article with lots of backup information @ International Health Risk Map outlines world s most dangerous places for health care Daily Mail Online


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 23, 2015)

longknife said:


> A very interesting article with lots of backup information @ International Health Risk Map outlines world s most dangerous places for health care Daily Mail Online


Nazi propaganda!

Every lib here will tell you the GOUSA has the worst healthcare system in the world.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 23, 2015)

longknife said:


> A very interesting article with lots of backup information @ International Health Risk Map outlines world s most dangerous places for health care Daily Mail Online



Funny how well the US rates when here if you get injured you might find yourself going bankrupt trying to pay your bill.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 23, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > A very interesting article with lots of backup information @ International Health Risk Map outlines world s most dangerous places for health care Daily Mail Online
> ...



You might if you are working class and did not buy insurance.

The dependent class is on Medicaid, doctor bills don't mean shit to them.


----------

